# Tempus Pro — any experience?



## CWATT (Jan 30, 2019)

Phillips recently purchased RDT, the manufacturer’s of the Tempus Pro cardiac monitor, defibrilator, ultrasound, and video laryngoscope machine.  Basically the most amazing device I think I’ve ever seen.  However, there’s almost no literature/reviews out there.  I’ve spoken with RDT and they told me it’s currently used in the US military.   Does anyone have experience with the device?  What are your thoughts?


- C

https://www.rdtltd.com/products/tempus-pro-advanced-vital-signs-monitor/what-is-tempus-pro/


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 30, 2019)

All I know is that our department is looking at buying new monitors next year.  And I know some of the people involved are wanting to look at it.  I'm not even sure all the components have been fda cleared.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2019)

Is it also an espresso machine?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 30, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Is it also an espresso machine?


Microwave.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2019)

This thing has been cooking for years. I remember seeing a review of one at least 6 years ago. Last I heard it wasn't FDA approved. Yet .


----------



## CWATT (Jan 31, 2019)

I did find this article from 2014 that suggests the Tempus Pro was about to go into use for the Cincinatti, OH FD.

https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2014/04/17/new-equipment-will-bring-er-doc-scene/7804109/


----------

